# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Пальчикова гімнастика

## Irina Zaharova

Дівчата, пропоную вам у цю темку збирати пальчикову гімнастику. Допоможемо один одному. Хтось напише слова та зображення, хтось допоможе з музикою, і в нас разом вийде чудова робота.

 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*"Яєчко у гніздечку"*

Ми долоньки розітрем [IMG]http://*********ru/887332.jpg[/IMG]

І гніздечко з рук зів,єм. [IMG]http://*********ru/886308.jpg[/IMG]

Пташка у гніздечко 
Покладе яєчко. [IMG]http://*********ru/892452.jpg[/IMG]

Яєчко, яєчко,     \катаємо горішок\
котись по гніздечку.
Котись не губися,  [IMG]http://*********ru/877092.jpg[/IMG]
гляди - не розбийся.

Пташка ще яєчко [IMG]http://*********ru/884260.jpg[/IMG]
покладе в гніздечко  \додати дитині ще горішок\

(Після цього можна починати вправи на повторення рітмічних вправ "Повторюй за мною" простукати ритм, або складнішу вправу)

----------


## Irina Zaharova

*"Курочка"*

Гребінь маленький і в курочки є, [IMG]http://*********ru/875044.jpg[/IMG]

а дзьобом водичку курочка п,є: [IMG]http://*********ru/872996.jpg[/IMG]

дзьобик у мисочку вниз опускає, [IMG]http://*********ru/863780.jpg[/IMG]

потім угору його піднімає. [IMG]http://*********ru/861732.jpg[/IMG]

Знов опускає [IMG]http://*********ru/854564.jpg[/IMG]
 і знов піднімає -  [IMG]http://*********ru/853540.jpg[/IMG]
свіжу водичку так попиває.

----------


## валерия дивина

Привет! Вот интересная пальчиковая игра на стишок П.Тичины из журнала "Мамине сонечко"
[IMG]http://*********org/130483.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Rita03 (26.04.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Пальчикова гімнастика - розвиток мовлення*


ЛІХТАРИКИ


Варіант 1.
Початкове положення: Розташувати долоні перед собою, випрямити їх та розсунути пальці. Стискати та розтискати пальці на двох руках одночасно, супроводжуючи рухи відповідними фразами. 


Ліхтарики засвітилися! 
(випрямити пальці)
Ліхтарики потухли!
(стиснути пальці)


Вправу виконувати декілька разів.

Варіант 2 (ускладнений).
По черзі стискати та розтискати пальці рук на рахунок "раз- два".
На "раз": пальці правої руки випрямлені, пальці лівої руки сжаті.
На "два": пальці лівої руки випрямлені, пальці правої руки зжаті.
Спочатку виконувати вправу повільно, потім прискорювати темп. Вправу спочатку можна виконувати на рахунок, а потім рядками, що промовляються ритмічно, супроводжуючи рухи:


Вже стемніло на дворі,
Засвітились ліхтарі.
Хай ліхтарики горять,
Підуть дітлахи гулять.




***


КВАСИМО КАПУСТУ


Руками імітуємо відповідні рухи:
- Ми капусту шаткували! 
(двічі) - прямими, напруженими долонями імітуємо рухи сокири: уверх-униз.
- Солі в неї ми поклали! 
(двічі) - пальці зібрані "щіпкою", "солимо капусту".
- Ми капусту м’яли, дерли! 
(двічі) - енергійно стискаємо пальці в кулачки, то одночасно на двох руках, то по черзі
- Смачну моркву туди терли! 

(двічі) - пальці однієї руки зжаті в кулак і здійснюють ритмічні рухи уверх-униз по долоні другої руки. Після цього міняємо руки.

***
МИЄМО РУКИ
1. "Миємо руки": ритмічно потираємо долоні, наче миємо руки.
Узяли духмяне мило,
Добре руки з ним помили.
2. "Струшуємо водичку з рук": пальці стиснути в кулачок, потім з силою випрямити їх, наче струшуючи водичку.
Полетіли від води
Бризки з рук туди-сюди.
3. "Витираємо руки": енергійні рухи імітують почергове витирання кожної руки рушником.
Рушничок я свій беру,
Швидко ручки обітру.

***
НАПЕЧЕМО МЛИНЦІВ
Варіант 1.
По черзі торкатися поверхні столу тильною стороною кисті руки і долонею.

На сметані, на яйці
Тісто зробим на млинці.
Напече нам мама їх
Гаряченьких та смачних.

Варіант 2.
а) ліва рука торкається столу долонею, 
права рука – тильною стороною;
б) змінюємо позиції. Тепер ліва рука торкається столу тильною стороною, 
права рука торкається столу долонею.


Вправу можна виконувати на рахунок "раз-два", або супроводжуючи рухи віршами (див. 1 варіант).




***
МІСИМО ТІСТО
Руками імітуємо вимішування тіста.
Тісто узяли у мами,
Його жужмили і м’яли,
Пирогів напечемо
Із сметаною з’їмо!

На перші рядки дуже енергійно стискаємо та розжимаємо руки в кулачки (одночасно і по черзі). Потім руками виконуємо рухи, наче ліпимо пироги.
***
ПРАПОРЦІ
Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція: 
Розташувати долоні перед собою.
Одночасно опускати та підіймати долоні, супроводжуючи рухи віршами. 
Якщо дитина легко виконує ці вправи, запропонуйте їй опускати та підіймати долоні, не згинаючи пальців.

Я тримаю у руці
Кольорові прапорці.

Варіант 2 (ускладнений).
По черзі змінювати положення рук на рахунок: "один-два".
"Один": ліва рука випрямлена, піднята у гору, права рука – опущена униз.
"Два": ліва рука опущена униз, права піднята у гору.

***
КУЛЬКА 
Вихідна позиція. 
Пальці обох рук зібрані пучкою і стикаються кінчиками.
"Надуваємо кульку": придати пальцям таке положення, яке буває, коли руки тримають м’ячик або кульку.
"Кулька лопнула": пальці повертаються у вихідну позицію.


Пружну кульку я надую,
Мотузочок зав’яжу.
Ну а потім її здую,
Всім цей фокус покажу. 
***

ЇЖАЧОК
Вихідна позиція. 
Поставити долоні під кутом одна до однієї. Розташувати пальці однієї руки між пальцями іншої. Ворушити прямими пальчиками. 


Як ти носиш, їжачок,
Так багато колючок?
***

ЧОВЕН

Вихідна позиція.
Обидві долоні поставлені на ребро і з’єднані "ківшиком", великі пальці притиснуті до долонь.

По річці плине човен,
Він дітлахами повен.
***
ПАРОПЛАВ
Вихідна позиція.
Обидві долоні з’єднані "ківшиком", усі пальці, крім великих спрямовані у бік "від себе", а великі пальці підняті уверх та з’єднані – це "труба".

Пароплав пливе по річці,
Дим з труби, немов із пічки.

***
РІЧКА ТА РИБКА
Річка – хвилястий, плавний рух розслаблених кистей рук.
Рибка. Вихідна позиція. 
Випрямлені долоні притиснуті одна до одної. Пальці спрямовані в бік "від себе".
Повертати зімкнуті долоні управо та уліво, імітуючи рухи риби хвостом.

Хвостиком б’є наша рибка маленька,
В річці живе ця манюня гарненька.
***

ДЕРЕВА
Вихідна позиція. 
Розташувати кисті рук перед собою, долонями до себе. Пальці розведені в сторони та напружені. Після виконання вправи струсити кисті рук.

Вітер залетів у гай.
Ти дерева не гойдай,
(Качати руками з боку у бік)

Дуже гілки не клони,
Щоб не тріснули вони!
(Качати руками униз – уверх,
не згибаючи пальців)
***
ПТАХ П’Є ВОДУ

Вихідна позиція. 
Пальці зложити пучкою – це "дзьоб". Не відриваючи лікоть від столу, "дзьобом" торкнутися столу. Далі – імітувати рухи птаха: узяти "воду", підняти "голову", поклацати "дзьобом". 

Птах дістався до криниці,
Хоче випити водиці.
***
ПТАХ ЛЕТИТЬ

Вихідна позиція. 
Руки розташувати перед собою (долонями до себе). Великі пальці сплести – це "голова" птаха. Решта пальців – "крила". Помахати ними.

В небі пташечка летіла,
На галявину присіла.
(Помахати "крилами")
Посиділа, відпочила, 
Й до гніздечка полетіла.
(Притиснути долоні до себе)
***


КВІТКА


Вихідна позиція.
Долоні підняті угору, пальці створюють "пуп’янок", основи кистей притиснуті одна до другої.
Квітка "розпускається": розводимо одночасно пальці рук у боки, а потім зводимо пальці разом.

Вранці сонечко зійшло, розпустилась квітка.
А увечері закриє пелюсточки швидко.
***
ДОНЕЧКА

При виконанні вправи руки розташовані на столі.
Почергова зміна положень на рахунок "раз – два".
"Раз": ліва рука - кулачок, права рука – долонька.
"Два": ліва рука – долонька, права рука – кулачок.
Повторити декілька разів.

Кулачок, долонька є у мами донька,
Ось долонька, кулачок, 
Ходить донька у садок.
***
СТІЛЕЦЬ

Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція. Ліву долоню поставити вертикально, пальці уверх – це "спинка" стільця. До неї приставити кулачок правої руки – це "сидіння".

Нумо, дітки, молодці, посідаймо на стільці.
Небагато треба вміння –
Зробим спинку і сидіння.

Варіант 2 (ускладнений).
Змінювати положення рук почергово на рахунок "раз-два".
"Раз": ліва рука - "спинка", права рука - "сидіння".
"Два": права рука - "спинка", ліва рука – "сидіння".
***
СТІЛ

Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція. Ліву руку стиснути у кулак – це "ніжка" столу. Зверху накрити "ніжку" випрямленою долонею правої руки – це кришка "столу".

Кулачок це буде ніжка,
А долонька буде кришка.
Поміняли ручки враз, 
Буде інший стіл у нас.
Варіант 2.
На рахунок "раз-два" по черзі змінювати положення рук
.***
ВОРОТА
Вихідна позиція. 
Долоні поставити на ребро, пальцями один до одного – "ворота зачинені". Пальці випрямлені та напружені.

Ми ворота зачинили, 
В дім нікого не пустили.

Ворота відчиняються та зачиняються.
Вихідна позиція: дивися пункт 1.
Потім розвернути долоні паралельно одна до однієї, пальці спрямовані від себе. Повернутися у вихідну позицію.


А коли відчиним їх, 
Друзів впустимо своїх.
ЗАМОК
Вихідна позиція.
Долоні притиснуті одна до одної. Пальці переплести. 
Далі рухами імітувати слова віршика:

Замок на двері тут висить.
(Швидко з’єднувати пальці в замок та роз’єднувати).

Хто б зміг його нам відчинить?
- Потягнули!
(Пальці зчеплені, потягнули пальці, не розчіплюючи їх).


 Покрутили!
(Посовати зчепленими пальцями від себе до себе).

 Постукали!
(Пальці залишаються у замку, постукати основами долоней одна об одну).

- Й відчинили!
(Розчепити пальці).
***
ЗАЙЧИК

1.
Вихідна позиція. Вказівний та середній пальці витягнути уверх, мізинець та безіменний притиснути до долоні великим пальцем. Утримувати пальці в такому положенні на рахунок до 5-10. Вправу виконувати спочатку кожною рукою по черзі, потім – обома руками одночасно.


На зеленому лужку, 
Плигав зайчик в кожушку.


Варіант 2. 
Вихідна позиція (дивися варіант 1).
Згибати та розгинати вказівний та середній пальці (униз-уверх) на рахунок "раз-два".


Варіант 3. 
Вихідна позиція. Ліва рука – "зайчик". Права рука – випрямлена долоня накриває зверху "зайчика" - це "сосна". Потім змінюємо положення рук. Права рука – "зайчик", ліва рука – "сосна". Змінювати положення рук 3-4 рази. 


Раптом дощ пішов з дощем, 
Заховався під кущем.

Варіант 4. 
Вихідна позиція. Вказівний та середній пальці підняті угору. Великий пальчик стукає по безіменному та мізинцю.


Зайцю барабан дали, 
Він застукав: "Раз-два-три"!
***
КОЗА


Вихідна позиція.
Вказівний палець та мізинець випрямити. Середній та безіменний – притиснути великим пальцем до долоні. Спочатку вправу виконувати кожною рукою по черзі.


На галявині в лісу. 
Дід Трохим пасе козу.


Потім можна виконувати вправу обома руками, імітуючи козла та козу.


Йде коза у хлів мерщій, 
А козел - назустріч їй.
***
МІСТОК
Великий та вказівний пальці лівої руки випрямити, розташувати паралельно один до одного та з’єднати з великим та вказівним пальцями правої руки. Решту пальців (середній, безіменний та мізинець) випрямити, притиснути один до одного та утримувати в такому положенні. 

З дідом ми через ставок 
Зробимо для всіх місток.
Кожен хай сміливо йде, 
В воду він не упаде!
***

РАВЛИК
Вихідна позиція. 
Вказівний, середній та безіменний пальці притиснуті до долоні. Великий палець та мізинець випрямляються, а потім ховаються. Виконувати вправу спочатку однією рукою по черзі, потім обома руками одночасно. Можна зобразити, як равлик повзе по столу.


Равлик повагом повзе, 
Хатку на собі везе.
***
БДЖІЛКА

Вихідна позиція. 
Випрямити вказівний палець, решту пальців прижати до долоні великим пальцем.
Крутити великим пальцем.

Бджілка, бджілка, покружляй, 
З квіток меду позбирай!
***
ЖАБКА
Вказівний палець та мізинець підняти угору та тримати напівзігнутими. 
Середній та безіменний притиснути до долоні великим пальцем.

Скаче жабка у траві 
І скрекоче: "Ква-кве-кві!"
*** 
НОЖИЦІ
Вихідна позиція.
Великий, безіменний палець та мізинець притиснути до долоні. Вказівний та середній пальці витягнути вперед. Вони то розходяться, то сходяться, імітуючи рухи ножиців. Долонь розташована паралельно столу. Спочатку вправу виконувати повільно, поступово темп прискорити. Стежити, щоб пальці були прямі. 
Швачка в дім до нас прийшла,
Мені ножиці дала,
Я тканини і папір 
Ріжу, ріжу до сих пір.




*** 
КАБЛУЧКА
З’єднати великий та вказівний пальці разом у кільце. Решту пальців випрямити, підняти уверх, та притиснути один до одного. Утримувати у такому положенні до рахунку 5 - 10. Виконувати вправу кожною рукою по черзі, потім обома руками одночасно.


Подивись на мою ручку 
І побачиш там каблучку.
*** 
ОКУЛЯРИ
Вихідна позиція.
Зробити обома руками кільця. Піднести до очей, імітуючи окуляри.

Краще бачити хотів (хотіла), 
Окуляри я надів (наділа).
***
ДРУЖНІ ПАЛЬЧИКИ
Варіант 1. 
Вихідна позиція. Пальці однієї руки випрямити, притиснути один до одного та утримувати напружені пальці до рахунку 10. Виконувати спочатку кожною рукою по черзі, а потім обома руками одночасно. Після вправи – стряхнути кисті рук.

Пальчики живуть в сім’ї, 
це помічники мої.

Варіант 2.
Цю вправу можна попередити невеличким оповіданням про те, яку назву має кожний палець: великий, вказівний, середній, безіменний та мізинець. 

Вихідна позиція. 
Усі п’ять пальців витягнуті та розведені в боки – пальчики "посварилися". Потім усі пальці притиснуті один до одного – "помирилися". Чергувати ці дві позиції, супроводжуючи словами:

Посварились, - та одразу 
Помирилися і разом!

----------

fatinija (24.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

*ПАЛЬЧИКОВІ ІГРИ ДЛЯ МАЛЮКІВ*
Перша іграшка дитини — її ручки та пальці. При ходить той час, коли мама помічає, що її маленька дитина, якій уже 3-4 мiсяцi, розглядає свої пальчики, руки, рухає ними, бавиться протягом тривалого проміжку часу. Малюк пізнає навколишній світ через своє тіло. Чим більше дитина рухає своїми пальчиками, тим більше розвиваються мозкові структури.
Ще у II тисячолiттi до н. е. китайські мудреці знали, що існує взаємозв'язок між рухами пальців, кисті та розвитком мислення. Сучасні дослідження фiзiологiв підтверджують існування такого зв'язку. В роботах В.М. Бехтерева є висновки про те, що манiпуляцiї рук впливають на функціонування центральної нервової системи, розвиток мовлення. Прості рухи кистей допомагають зняти загальне напруження, а також власне з рук, розслаблюють губи, що сприяє поліпшенню вимови звуків, розвитку мовлення дитини.
Дослідження М.М. Кольцової свідчать, що кожен з пальців руки має своє представництво у кopi великих півкуль головного мозку. Розвиток pyxiв пальців передує появі артикуляцiї складів. Таким чином, мовлення перебуває у прямій залежності від розвитку дрібної моторики руки.
Народна мудрість здавна зберігає знання про доцiльнiсть використання iгop з пальчиками. У різних культурах зустрічаються народні ігри для малюків, у яких активно задiянi руки та пальці. „Пальчикові" ігри — вiршованi рядки, що ілюструються за допомогою ритмічних pyxiв рук, пальчиків. Ігри з пальцями допомагають батькам не тільки розвивати мовлення та iнтeлектуальнi здiбностi дитини, а й приносять задоволення від проведеного разом часу, допомагають у хвилини плачу, стають у пригоді для створення ритму впродовж дня. Пропонуючи малюку таку гру, важливо відразу створити її настрій, правильно вимовляти кожен звук, продумати вci рухи заздалегідь i поступово її повторювати. Особливу paдicть приносить дитині ситуація, коли вci члени сім‘ї разом відтворюють гру. Спочатку вона може тільки спостерігати за тим, як батьки граються у „пальчикову" гру, поступово включаться у гру окремими звуками та рухами. Важливо, щоб вiдповiдна гра повторювалась упродовж певного проміжку часу. Наприклад, гру присвячено весні протягом 2-х перших весняних тижнів. Потім на зміну приходить нова „пальчикова" гра, пов‘язана з певною подією, святом, періодом року. Можна виділити певний час для „пальчикової" гри. Наприклад, перед сніданком. Коли лунають слова з гри, гортань дитини вібрує, повторюючи вci звуки, спершу беззвучно, а через деякий час з‘являться відтворені склади i слова із запропонованої гри. Hacтає i той момент, коли малюк разом з вами показує гру з пальчиками. Світ „пальчикових" iгop дapyє радість i малятам, i батькам.
*"ПАЛЬЧИКОВI" IГРИ ДО СКАРБНИЧКИ БАТЬКIВ ТА МАЛЮКIВ*
Перший пальчик — наш дiдycь,
Другий пальчик — то бабуся,
Третій пальчик — наш татусь,
А четвертий — то матуся,
А мізинчик — наш малюк,
Biн сховався тут.
(Показуємо на пальчик та кажемо: „перший пальчик...", i продовжуємо гру, загинаючи кожен пальчик).
Задрімав мізинчик трішки,
Безіменний — стриб у ліжко,
А середній там лежить,
Вказівний давно вже спить.
Вранці вci вони схопились враз — 
В дитсадочок бігти час.
(По черзі загинаємо пальчики до долоні. Потім великим пальцем торкаємося всіх інших — „будимо". Розкриваємо всі пальці „враз").
На роботу
Старший встав — не лінувався.
Вказівний за ним піднявся — 
Розбудив сусід його.
Той — свого, а той свого.
Встали вчасно вci брати — 
На роботу треба йти.
(Стиснути пальчики в кулачок. По черзі розгинати їх, починаючи з великого. А зі словами: „Встали вчасно вci..." широко розставати nальцi).
*Доброго ранку*
Доброго ранку, сонце привітне!
Доброго ранку, небо блакитне!
Доброго ранку, у небі пташки!
Доброго ранку тобі i мeнi!
(Пальцями правої руки по черзі „вітатися" з пальцями лівої руки, торкаючись один до одного кінчиками).
*Спечем хлібчик*
Спечем, спечем хлібчик
Дітям на обiдчик.
Найбільшому — хліб місити,
А тобі — воду носити,
А тобі — в печі палити,
А тобі — дрова рубати,
А малому — замітати.
Тільки хліба напекли — танцювати почали.
Це робота не легка — витинати гопака.
(Розгинаємо пальчики, починаючи з великого. Імітуємо пальчиками танок).
*Пташенята в гнiздi*
Полетіла пташка-мати
Малюкам жуків шукати.
А малята не літають — 
Із гніздечка виглядають.
(Bci пальці правої руки обхопити долонею. Утворити „гніздо". Коли ворушити пальцями правої руки, створюється враження, що у „гнiздi" живі пташенята).
*Kвіткa*
Сяє сонечко привітне -
Kвіткa з пуп‘янки розквітне.
(Пучки пальців обох рук зімкнути. Долоньки трішки круглясті, схожі на пуп‘янок. Нижні частини долонь притиснути одну до одної, а пальці широко розставити по колу i трохи вигнути. Утворюється велика квіткa, що розпустилася).
*Хрущ*
Я — малий веселий хрущ.
Мене знає кожен кущ.
Маю я красиві вуса
І нічого не боюся.
(Стиснути кулачок. Вказівний палець i мізинець розвести в рiзнi боки („вуса"). Ворушити вусами).
*Квіточка*
Під снігом квiточка росте,
Красу на землю принесе,
Промінчик доторкнеться
І квітка усміхнеться.
(Показати руками шар снігу. Пoтiм утворити руками квітку й торкнутися до її пелюсток, показуючи „промінчик". Далі квітка потроху розкриває пелюстки).
*Віяло*
В літню спеку віяло
Вітерцем повіяло.
3 нами вітерець погрався -
І у віяло сховався.
(Зображати руками віяло. Потім пальчики ховаються в кулачок).
І.В. Братусь,
магістр з соціальної роботи Манчестерського університету,
керівник проекту "Охорона здоров'я матері і дитини"
Українського фонду "Благополуччя дітей" 
(нове ім'я Християнського дитячого фонду
ЛIТЕРАТУРА
1. Caвiнa Л.П. Пальчикова гімнастика для розвитку мовлення дошкільнят: Посiбн. для батьків i педагогів. — К: Школа, 2001. — 47 с.
2. Разом до гармонії: розвиток дитини раннього віку. Методичний посібник / Авт.-упорядн.: І.В.Братусь, Н.В.Кошечко, О.Л.Нагула; За заг. ред. І.Д.Звєрєвої. — К.; Кобза, 2004. — 160 с.
Джерело: http://abetka.ukrlife.org/g_zasib.htm

----------

Lapsik 061 (26.09.2016), Rita03 (26.04.2017)

----------


## Катринка 306

Дуже важливою частиною роботи з розвитку дрібної моторики є пальчикові ігри. Ігри ці дуже емоційні, захоплюючі. Вони сприяють розвиткові мовлення, творчої діяльності. Пальчикові ігри ніби відображають навколишній світ, явища природи, предмети, тварин, людей, їхню діяльність. У ході пальчикових ігор діти, повторюючи рухи дорослих, активізують дрібну моторику рук. Тим самим виробляється жвавість, уміння керувати своїми рухами, концентрувати увагу на одному виді діяльності.

Пальчикові ігри — це інсценування яких-небудь римованих історій, казок з допомогою пальців. Багато ігор вимагають участі обох рук, що дає можливість дітям орієнтуватися в поняттях «праворуч», «ліворуч», «угору», «вниз» тощо.

Діти від року до двох добре сприймають пальчикові ігри, що виконуються однією рукою.

Трирічні малюки вже освоюють ігри, які проводяться двома руками, наприклад, одна рука зображає будиночок, а інша — кішку, що вбігає в цей будиночок.

Моя сім'я
Цей пальчик — дідусь. 
Цей пальчик — бабуся. 
Цей пальчик — татусь. 
Цей пальчик — матуся. 
Цей пальчик — я. 
От і вся моя сім'я!

Текст супроводжується почерговим згинанням пальців, розпочинаючи з великого пальця. Після закінчення промови — покрутити кулачком.

Схованки
У хованки пальці грали 
І голівки заховали. 
Оце так, оце так. . 
І голівки заховали. 

Ритмічно згинати і розгинати пальці. Ускладнення: почергове згинання пальчиків на обох руках.

Пальчик-хлопчик
— Пальчик-хлопчик, де бродив?
— З цим братиком в ліс ходив,
З цим братиком борщ варив,
З цим братиком снідав, 
З цим братиком співав.

Під час промовляння показати великі пальці на обох руках. Потім по черзі з'єднувати їх з рештою пальців.

Вулик
Ось маленький вулик, де бджоли сховалися.
Ніхто їх не побачить.
Ось вони показалися з вулика.
Одна, дві, три, чотири, п'ять!
З-з-з-з-з!  

Пальці стиснути в кулак, потім відгинати їх поодинці. На останній рядок різко підняти руки вгору з розчепіреними пальчиками — бджоли відлетіли.

Черепаха
Ось моя черепаха, вона живе в панцирі. 
Вона дуже любить свою домівку. 
Коли вона хоче їсти, то висовує голову. 
Коли хоче спати, то ховає її назад.

Руки стиснути в кулаки, великі пальці усередині. Потім показати великі пальці й заховати їх знову.

Капуста
Ми капусту рубимо, рубимо,
Ми капусту солимо, солимо,
Ми капусту тремо, тремо,
Ми капусту чавимо, чавимо.

Рухи прямими долонями вгору-вниз, почергове погладжування подушечок пальців, потерти кулачок об кулачок. Стискати і розтискати кулачки.

П'ять пальців
На моїй руці п'ять пальців, 
П'ять хватальців, п'ять держальців. 
Щоб стругати, щоб пиляти 
І щоб брати й дарувати. 
Їх не важко рахувать: Раз, два, три, чотири, п'ять!

Ритмічно стискати і розтискати кулачки. Під час лічби — по черзі загинати пальчики на обох руках.

Зустрілися
Зустрілися двоє кошенят: «Няв, няв!»
Двоє цуценят: «Ав, ав!»
Двоє лошенят: «Іго-го!»
Двоє тигренят: «Ррр!»
Дві корови: «Муу!»
Дивись, які роги.

Під час промовляння кожного рядка з'єднувати по черзі пальці правої і лівої рук, розпочинаючи з мізинця. Після вимовляння останнього рядка показати роги, витягнувши вказівні пальці й мізинці.

Човник
Дві долоньки притисну 
І по морю попливу. 
Дві долоньки, це друзі.
Пливи, човнику мій. 
Я вітрила підійму, 
Синім морем попливу. 
По бурхливих бурунах 
Пливуть рибки тут і там.

Промовляючи перші рядки, дві долоні з'єднати човником і виконувати хвилеподібні рухи руками. На слова "вітрила підійму"підняти випрямлені долоні вгору. Потім імітувати рухи бурунців і рибок.

Рибки
Рибки граються, сміються 
У чистенькому ставку. 
То зійдуться, розійдуться 
То зариються в піску.

Імітувати руками рухи рибок відповідно до тексту.

Дружба
Дружать в нашій групі дівчатка і хлопчики - обхопити правою долонею ліву й погойдувати в ритмі вірша

Ми з вами подружимо, маленькії пальчики - обхопити ліву долоню правою й погойдувати в ритмі вірша

Один, два, три, чотири, п'ять. П'ять, чотири, три, два, один - з'єднати пальчики обох рук, починаючи з великого. Потім поєднувати, починаючи з мізинця

Доброго ранку!
Доброго ранку, сонце привітне!
Доброго ранку, небо блакитне!
Доброго ранку, у небі пташки!
Доброго ранку, тобі і мені!

Пальці правої руки по черзі «вітаються» з пальцями лівої руки, торкаючись один одного кінчиками.

Хрущ
Я малий веселий хрущ,
Мене знає кожен кущ.
Маю я красиві вуса
І нічого не боюся!

Стиснути кулачок. Вказівний палець і мізинець розвести в різні боки, це «вуса». Під час читання вірша «ворушити вусами».

Віяло
В літню спеку віяло
Вітерцем повіяло.
З нами вітерець погрався – 
І у віяло сховався.

Зображати руками віяло, потім сховати пальці ва кулачок.


Пальчики
Перший пальчик – наш дідусь,
Другий пальчик – то бабуся,
Третій пальчик – наш татусь,
А четвертий – то матуся,
А мізинчик – наш малюк.
Він сховався тут!

Показуємо на пальчик і кажемо: «Перший пальчик …», продовжуємо гру, загинаючи кожен пальчик.


«Рукавички»

Одягаєм рукавички,
(Пальці розгорнуті віялом.)

Рукавички невеличкі.
(Ковзні рухи кистей рук між пальцями.)

Знаєм, хлопчики й дівчатка,
(Руки на рівні грудей, повернуті наперед.)

Все у нас тепер в порядку.
Кожний пальчик має хатку.
(Погладжування кожного пальця відповідно до рими.)

Спільною метою рухливих і пальчикових ігор є не лише зміцнення здоров'я й правильний фізичний розвиток дітей, але й вироблення позитивних емоцій під час виконання різних рухів, спільної гри з однолітками.

----------


## Elen2

Вправи для пальців умовно статичні

Зайчик

Варіант 1.

Вихідне положення. Вказівний і середній пальці витягнути нагору, мізинець і підмізинний притиснути до долоні великим пальцем.

 Утримувати пальці в такому положенні на рахунок до 5-10. Вправу виконувати спочатку кожною рукою по черзі, потім - двома руками одночасно.





У кущах зайко зітхає, 

 Все мовчить і слуха. 

 В нього голосу немає, 

 Зате довгі вуха. 

Варіант 2.

Вихідне положення (див. варіант 1). Згинати та розгинати вказівний і середній пальці ( вниз та вгору) на рахунок " раз-два".




Заєць спати захотів, 

 Сам постелю постелив. 

 Сам собі приніс подушку, 

 Підмостив її під вушко, 

 Та у зайця довге вушко — 

 Все звисає із подушки.

Варіант 3. Зайченя ховається під сосною.

Вихідне положення. Ліва рука - "зайчик". Права рука - пряма долоня накриває зверху "зайченя" - це "сосна". Потім поміняти положення рук. Права рука - "зайчик", ліва рука - "сосна". Змінювати положення рук 3-4 рази.





Скаче зайчик перший

 Під високою сосною,

 А під другою сосною,

 Скаче зайчик другий.

Варіант 4. Зайчик і барабан.

Вихідне положення. Вказівний і середній пальці підняті нагору.

 Великий пальчик стукає по підмізинному та мізинцю.





Барабан дзвінкий купили 

 Для маленького Зайчати. 

 Б’є по ньому він щосили,

 Вовка хоче налякати. 

Ножиці


Вихідне положення. Великий, підмізинний палець і мізинець пригорнути до долоні. Вказівний і середній пальці витягнути вперед.

 Вони то розходяться, то сходяться, імітуючи рухи ножиців. Долоня паралельно столу. Спочатку вправу виконувати повільно, потім темп прискорити. Стежити, щоб пальці були прямими.





Ріжу, ріжу я тканину, 

 буде сукня для Дарини!

Виделка


Вказівний, середній і підмізинний пальці витягнуті нагору, розставлені нарізно і напружені. Великий палець притискає мізинець до долоні.
Утримувати пальці в такому положенні до рахунку 5-10.





Виделкою їмо сосиску, 

 Макарони та редиску.

Каблучка


З'єднати великий і вказівний пальці разом, у кільце. Інші пальці випрямити, підняти нагору й притиснути один до одного.

 Утримувати в такому положенні до рахунку 5-10. Виконувати вправу кожною рукою по черзі, потім - двома руками одночасно. 




Подивись на мою ручку 

 і побачиш там каблучку.

Окуляри


Вихідне положення. Зробити двома руками кола. Піднести до очей, імітуючи окуляри.




Краще бачити хотів (хотіла), 

 окуляри я надів (наділа).

Малюк

Варіант 1.

Вихідне положення. Вказівний і середній пальці витягнути й опустити вниз, середній і підмізинний пальці пригорнути до долоні великим пальцем.
 Вказівний і середній пальці пересувати по поверхні стола, імітуючи рухи ніг.

Вправа виконується спочатку однієї рукою, потім - іншою. Після цього - двома одночасно. Треба стежити за тим, щоб вказівний і середній пальці при виконанні сильно не згиналися.




Маленькі ніжки крокують по доріжці!

 Топ-топ, топ-топ. Крокують по доріжці.

Коза


Вихідне положення. Вказівний палець і мізинець випрямити. Середній і підмізинний - притиснути великим пальцем до долоні. Спочатку вправу виконувати кожною рукою по черзі.




Ішла коза дорогами,

 Похитувала рогами. 




 Потім можна виконувати вправу двома руками, зображуючи козу та козенятка:




Іде коза рогата,

 Коза бородата,

 Козенятко спішить,

 Дзвоником дзвенить. 

Місток


Великий і вказівний пальці лівої руки випрямити, розташувати паралельно один одному та з'єднати з великим і вказівним пальцями правої руки. Інші пальці (середній, підмізинний і мізинець) випрямити, притиснути один до одного й утримувати в такому положенні.




З дідом ми через ставок 

 зробимо для всіх місток.

 Кожен хай сміливо йде, 

 в воду він не упаде! 




Або




Йшов Сашко через місток,

Задивився на жабку,

Зачепився за кілок

І загубив шапку.

 Равлик


Вихідне положення. Вказівний, середній та підмізинний пальці притиснуті до долоньки.

 Великий палець та мізинець то випрямляються, то ховаються. Виконувати вправу спочатку кожною рукою по черзі, потім обома руками одночасно. Можна показувати, як равлик повзе по столу.




Лізе, лізе равлик по моріжку,

 виставляє равлик довгі ріжки.

 А на спині в равлика хатинка.

 Заболить у тебе, равлик, спинка! 

Бджола


Вихідне положення. Випрямити вказівний палець, інші пальці притиснути до долоні великим пальцем.

 Обертати вказівним пальцем.




Бджілка, бджілка, покружляй, 

 з квіток меду назбирай!

Жабка


Вказівний палець і мізинець підняти нагору та тримати напівзігнутими. Середній і підмізинний притиснути до долоні великим пальцем.




Біля озера щодня жаба бавить жабеня 

обіймає лапкою називає жабкою! 

Дружні пальчики

Варіант 1.

Вихідне положення. Пальці однієї руки випрямити, притиснути один до одного та утримувати напружені пальці до рахунку 10. Виконувати спочатку кожною рукою по черзі, потім двома руками одночасно. Після вправи - струснути кисті рук.

Пальчики живуть в сім’ї, 

це помічники мої.
Варіант 2.

Цю вправу можна випередити невеликою розповіддю про те, яку назву має кожен палець: великий, вказівний, середній, підмізинний і мізинчик.

Вихідне положення. Усі п'ять пальців витягнуті та розведені в боки - пальчики "посварилися". Потім усі пальці притиснути один до одного - "помирилися". Чергувати ці дві позиції, супроводжуючи словами:



Посварились, - та одразу 

помирилися і разом!

Собака

Варіант 1.

Вихідне положення. Долоню поставити на ребро, великий палець випрямити й підняти нагору. Інші пальці зімкнути.

 Мізинець то опускати, то піднімати, імітуючи рух собачої пащі.




Гав-гав - я не лякаю, 

 Я з хлопцями граю! 

Варіант 2.

Вихідне положення. Вказівний палець і мізинець підняти нагору. Інші пальці випрямити й зібрати в "щіпочку", імітуючи собачу пащу.




Ішов собака через міст,

 Чотири лапи, п'ятий хвіст.


Кінь


Великий палець правої руки підняти нагору. Згори обхопити цю долонь іншою долонею під кутом, так щоб вийшла грива. Великий палець лівої руки підняти вгору.

 Потім можна змінити руки.




Їде, їде пан, пан

 На конику сам, сам,

 А за паном хлоп, хлоп,

 На конику скок, скок.

Кішка

Варіант 1.

Вихідне положення. Великий палець і мізинець підняті нагору. Інші пальці притиснуті до долоні.

Наша Мурка вушка мила

 На траві, біля криниці.

 Мила лапкою без мила:

 Це тому, що Мурка - киця.
Варіант 2. Кішка показує кігті.

Вихідне положення. Долоню поставити вертикально нагору. Пальці випрямити й розвести в боки. Сильно згинати та розгинати кінчики пальців.




Якщо точить кігті кішка,

Значить десь сховалась мишка.

Мишка


Вихідне положення. Мізинець і вказівний палець зігнуті - це "вушка". Середній, підмізинний і великий пальці зімкнуті й витягнуті.

 Вправа виконується спочатку однією рукою, потім іншою, після - двома руками одночасно.




Тишком-нишком вийшла мишка із нори.

В шкряботушки ніс і вушка догори.

Півень


Долоню підняти нагору. Вказівний палець опирається на великий - це "дзьоб". Інші пальці розчепірені в боки і підняті нагору - це "гребінець".




Стоїть півень на току

 У червонім чобітку.

 Будеш півника просити:

 - Ходи жита молотити.

Курка


Долоню трохи зігнути. Вказівний палець упирається у великий. Інші пальці накладаються один на одного в напівзігнутому положенні.




Ходить квочка коло кілочка,

Водить діточок коло квіточок. 

Або

Не турбуйте Курку!

Клює Курка Крупку.

Крупка Дрібненька,

Курка Рябенька.



Гусак


Долоню зігнути під прямим кутом. Пальці витягнути вперед і притиснути один до одного. Вказівний палець зігнутий та опирається на великий.

 ( При складності виконання можна вказівний палець не згинати, а тримати паралельно іншим пальцям).




Гусак пишався:

 Гусенята -

 Такі гарнесенькі хлоп'ята!

 Так воду люблять! Молодці!

 Всі від народження плавці!


Або


Наш гусак піднявсь на кладку,

 Став, як завше, на зарядку, 

 Повернувся вліво, вправо, 

 Чітко робить вільні вправи.

----------


## Tatti

Муз.пальчиковые игры на русском    http://yadi.sk/d/eiP2BoRq2erlT

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Lapsik 061 (26.09.2016), Ладога (15.06.2016), Музрукоff (06.08.2016)

----------


## muzik

Веселі ручкиhttp://yadi.sk/d/rF3BghJNCAH2x

----------

Alina Bila (10.08.2020), berryX (30.06.2016), laratet (05.08.2016), Malushka53 (15.06.2016), nastiabar (02.02.2018)

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

ЛІХТАРИКИ
Варіант 1.
Початкове положення: Розташувати долоні перед собою, випрямити їх та розсунути пальці. Стискати та розтискати пальці на двох руках одночасно, супроводжуючи рухи відповідними фразами.
Ліхтарики засвітилися!
(випрямити пальці)

Ліхтарики потухли!
(стиснути пальці)

Вправу виконувати декілька разів.
Варіант 2 (ускладнений).
По черзі стискати та розтискати пальці рук на рахунок “раз- два”.
На “раз”: пальці правої руки випрямлені, пальці лівої руки сжаті.
На “два”: пальці лівої руки випрямлені, пальці правої руки зжаті.
Спочатку виконувати вправу повільно, потім прискорювати темп. Вправу спочатку можна виконувати на рахунок, а потім рядками, що промовляються ритмічно, супроводжуючи рухи:
Вже стемніло на дворі,
Засвітились ліхтарі.
Хай ліхтарики горять,
Підуть дітлахи гулять.



***
КВАСИМО КАПУСТУ
Руками імітуємо відповідні рухи:
- Ми капусту шаткували!
(двічі) – прямими, напруженими долонями імітуємо рухи сокири: уверх-униз.
- Солі в неї ми поклали!
(двічі) – пальці зібрані “щіпкою”, “солимо капусту”.
- Ми капусту м’яли, дерли!
(двічі) – енергійно стискаємо пальці в кулачки, то одночасно на двох руках, то по черзі.
- Смачну моркву туди терли!
(двічі) – пальці однієї руки зжаті в кулак і здійснюють ритмічні рухи уверх-униз по долоні другої руки. Після цього міняємо руки.
***
МИЄМО РУКИ
1. “Миємо руки”: ритмічно потираємо долоні, наче миємо руки.
Узяли духмяне мило,
Добре руки з ним помили.
2. “Струшуємо водичку з рук”: пальці стиснути в кулачок, потім з силою випрямити їх, наче струшуючи водичку.
Полетіли від води
Бризки з рук туди-сюди.
3. “Витираємо руки”: енергійні рухи імітують почергове витирання кожної руки рушником.
Рушничок я свій беру,
Швидко ручки обітру.
***
НАПЕЧЕМО МЛИНЦІВ
Варіант 1.
По черзі торкатися поверхні столу тильною стороною кисті руки і долонею.
На сметані, на яйці
Тісто зробим на млинці.
Напече нам мама їх
Гаряченьких та смачних.
Варіант 2.
а) ліва рука торкається столу долонею,
права рука – тильною стороною;
б) змінюємо позиції. Тепер ліва рука торкається столу тильною стороною,
права рука торкається столу долонею.
Вправу можна виконувати на рахунок “раз-два”, або супроводжуючи рухи віршами (див. 1 варіант).

***
 МІСИМО ТІСТО
Руками імітуємо вимішування тіста.
Тісто узяли у мами,
Його жужмили і м’яли,
Пирогів напечемо
Із сметаною з’їмо!
На перші рядки дуже енергійно стискаємо та розжимаємо руки в кулачки (одночасно і по черзі). Потім руками виконуємо рухи, наче ліпимо пироги.
***
 ПРАПОРЦІ
Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція:
Розташувати долоні перед собою.
Одночасно опускати та підіймати долоні, супроводжуючи рухи віршами.
Якщо дитина легко виконує ці вправи, запропонуйте їй опускати та підіймати долоні, не згинаючи пальців.
Я тримаю у руці
Кольорові прапорці.
Варіант 2 (ускладнений).
По черзі змінювати положення рук на рахунок: “один-два”.
“Один”: ліва рука випрямлена, піднята у гору, права рука – опущена униз.
“Два”: ліва рука опущена униз, права піднята у гору.

***
КУЛЬКА
Вихідна позиція.
Пальці обох рук зібрані пучкою і стикаються кінчиками.
“Надуваємо кульку”: придати пальцям таке положення, яке буває, коли руки тримають м’ячик або кульку.
“Кулька лопнула”: пальці повертаються у вихідну позицію.
Пружну кульку я надую,
Мотузочок зав’яжу.
Ну а потім її здую,
Всім цей фокус покажу.

***
ЇЖАЧОК
Вихідна позиція.
Поставити долоні під кутом одна до однієї. Розташувати пальці однієї руки між пальцями іншої. Ворушити прямими пальчиками.
Як ти носиш, їжачок,
Так багато колючок?

***
 ЧОВЕН
Вихідна позиція.
Обидві долоні поставлені на ребро і з’єднані “ківшиком”, великі пальці притиснуті до долонь.
По річці плине човен,
Він дітлахами повен.

***
 ПАРОПЛАВ
Вихідна позиція.
Обидві долоні з’єднані “ківшиком”, усі пальці, крім великих спрямовані у бік “від себе”, а великі пальці підняті уверх та з’єднані – це “труба”.
Пароплав пливе по річці,
Дим з труби, немов із пічки.

***
РІЧКА ТА РИБКА
Річка – хвилястий, плавний рух розслаблених кистей рук.
Рибка. Вихідна позиція.
Випрямлені долоні притиснуті одна до одної. Пальці спрямовані в бік “від себе”.
Повертати зімкнуті долоні управо та уліво, імітуючи рухи риби хвостом.
Хвостиком б’є наша рибка маленька,
В річці живе ця манюня гарненька.
***
 ДЕРЕВА
Вихідна позиція.
Розташувати кисті рук перед собою, долонями до себе. Пальці розведені в сторони та напружені. Після виконання вправи струсити кисті рук.
Вітер залетів у гай.
Ти дерева не гойдай,
(Качати руками з боку у бік)
Дуже гілки не клони,
Щоб не тріснули вони!
(Качати руками униз – уверх,
не згибаючи пальців)

***
 ПТАХ П’Є ВОДУ
Вихідна позиція.
Пальці зложити пучкою – це “дзьоб”. Не відриваючи лікоть від столу, “дзьобом” торкнутися столу. Далі – імітувати рухи птаха: узяти “воду”, підняти “голову”, поклацати “дзьобом”.
Птах дістався до криниці,
Хоче випити водиці.

***
 ПТАХ ЛЕТИТЬ
Вихідна позиція. 
Руки розташувати перед собою (долонями до себе). Великі пальці сплести – це “голова” птаха. Решта пальців – “крила”. Помахати ними.
В небі пташечка летіла,
На галявину присіла.
(Помахати “крилами”)
Посиділа, відпочила,
Й до гніздечка полетіла.
(Притиснути долоні до себе)

***
 КВІТКА
Вихідна позиція.
Долоні підняті угору, пальці створюють “пуп’янок”, основи кистей притиснуті одна до другої.
Квітка “розпускається”: розводимо одночасно пальці рук у боки, а потім зводимо пальці разом.
Вранці сонечко зійшло, розпустилась квітка.
А увечері закриє пелюсточки швидко.

***
 ДОНЕЧКА
При виконанні вправи руки розташовані на столі.
Почергова зміна положень на рахунок “раз – два”.
“Раз”: ліва рука – кулачок, права рука – долонька.
“Два”: ліва рука – долонька, права рука – кулачок.
Повторити декілька разів.
Кулачок, долонька є у мами донька,
Ось долонька, кулачок,
Ходить донька у садок.
***
 СТІЛЕЦЬ
Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція. Ліву долоню поставити вертикально, пальці уверх – це “спинка” стільця. До неї приставити кулачок правої руки – це “сидіння”.
Нумо, дітки, молодці, посідаймо на стільці.
Небагато треба вміння –
Зробим спинку і сидіння.
Варіант 2 (ускладнений).
Змінювати положення рук почергово на рахунок “раз-два”.
“Раз”: ліва рука – “спинка”, права рука – “сидіння”.
“Два”: права рука – “спинка”, ліва рука – “сидіння”.

***
 СТІЛ
Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція. Ліву руку стиснути у кулак – це “ніжка” столу. Зверху накрити “ніжку” випрямленою долонею правої руки – це кришка “столу”.
Кулачок це буде ніжка,
А долонька буде кришка.
Поміняли ручки враз,
Буде інший стіл у нас.
Варіант 2.
На рахунок “раз-два” по черзі змінювати положення рук.

***
 ВОРОТА
Вихідна позиція.
Долоні поставити на ребро, пальцями один до одного – “ворота зачинені”. Пальці випрямлені та напружені.
Ми ворота зачинили,
В дім нікого не пустили.
Ворота відчиняються та зачиняються.
Вихідна позиція: дивися пункт 1.
Потім розвернути долоні паралельно одна до однієї, пальці спрямовані від себе. Повернутися у вихідну позицію.
А коли відчиним їх,
Друзів впустимо своїх.



***
 ЗАМОК
Вихідна позиція.
Долоні притиснуті одна до одної. Пальці переплести.
Далі рухами імітувати слова віршика:
Замок на двері тут висить.
(Швидко з’єднувати пальці в замок та роз’єднувати).
Хто б зміг його нам відчинить?
- Потягнули!
(Пальці зчеплені, потягнули пальці, не розчіплюючи їх).
- Покрутили!
(Посовати зчепленими пальцями від себе до себе).
- Постукали!
(Пальці залишаються у замку, постукати основами долоней одна об одну).
- Й відчинили!
(Розчепити пальці).

***
 ЗАЙЧИК
Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція. Вказівний та середній пальці витягнути уверх, мізинець та безіменний притиснути до долоні великим пальцем. Утримувати пальці в такому положенні на рахунок до 5-10. Вправу виконувати спочатку кожною рукою по черзі, потім – обома руками одночасно.
На зеленому лужку,
Плигав зайчик в кожушку.

Варіант 2. 
Вихідна позиція (дивися варіант 1).
Згибати та розгинати вказівний та середній пальці (униз-уверх) на рахунок “раз-два”.
Варіант 3. 
Вихідна позиція. Ліва рука – “зайчик”. Права рука – випрямлена долоня накриває зверху “зайчика” – це “сосна”. Потім змінюємо положення рук. Права рука – “зайчик”, ліва рука – “сосна”. Змінювати положення рук 3-4 рази.
Раптом дощ пішов з дощем,
Заховався під кущем.

Варіант 4. 
Вихідна позиція. Вказівний та середній пальці підняті угору. Великий пальчик стукає по безіменному та мізинцю.
Зайцю барабан дали,
Він застукав: “Раз-два-три”!

***
 КОЗА
Вихідна позиція.
Вказівний палець та мізинець випрямити. Середній та безіменний – притиснути великим пальцем до долоні. Спочатку вправу виконувати кожною рукою по черзі.
На галявині в лісу.
Дід Трохим пасе козу.
Потім можна виконувати вправу обома руками, імітуючи козла та козу.
Йде коза у хлів мерщій,
А козел – назустріч їй.

***
 МІСТОК
Великий та вказівний пальці лівої руки випрямити, розташувати паралельно один до одного та з’єднати з великим та вказівним пальцями правої руки. Решту пальців (середній, безіменний та мізинець) випрямити, притиснути один до одного та утримувати в такому положенні.
З дідом ми через ставок
Зробимо для всіх місток.
Кожен хай сміливо йде,
В воду він не упаде!

***
РАВЛИК
Вихідна позиція. 
Вказівний, середній та безіменний пальці притиснуті до долоні. Великий палець та мізинець випрямляються, а потім ховаються. Виконувати вправу спочатку однією рукою по черзі, потім обома руками одночасно. Можна зобразити, як равлик повзе по столу.
Равлик повагом повзе,
Хатку на собі везе.

***
БДЖІЛКА
Вихідна позиція.
Випрямити вказівний палець, решту пальців прижати до долоні великим пальцем.
Крутити великим пальцем.
Бджілка, бджілка, покружляй,
З квіток меду позбирай!

***
 ЖАБКА
Вказівний палець та мізинець підняти угору та тримати напівзігнутими.
Середній та безіменний притиснути до долоні великим пальцем.
Скаче жабка у траві
І скрекоче: “Ква-кве-кві!”

***
 НОЖИЦІ
Вихідна позиція.
Великий, безіменний палець та мізинець притиснути до долоні. Вказівний та середній пальці витягнути вперед. Вони то розходяться, то сходяться, імітуючи рухи ножиців. Долонь розташована паралельно столу. Спочатку вправу виконувати повільно, поступово темп прискорити. Стежити, щоб пальці були прямі.
Швачка в дім до нас прийшла,
Мені ножиці дала,
Я тканини і папір
Ріжу, ріжу до сих пір.

***
 КАБЛУЧКА
З’єднати великий та вказівний пальці разом у кільце. Решту пальців випрямити, підняти уверх, та притиснути один до одного. Утримувати у такому положенні до рахунку 5 – 10. Виконувати вправу кожною рукою по черзі, потім обома руками одночасно.
Подивись на мою ручку
І побачиш там каблучку.

***
ОКУЛЯРИ
Вихідна позиція.
Зробити обома руками кільця. Піднести до очей, імітуючи окуляри.
Краще бачити хотів (хотіла),
Окуляри я надів (наділа).

***
 ДРУЖНІ ПАЛЬЧИКИ
Варіант 1.
Вихідна позиція. Пальці однієї руки випрямити, притиснути один до одного та утримувати напружені пальці до рахунку 10. Виконувати спочатку кожною рукою по черзі, а потім обома руками одночасно. Після вправи – стряхнути кисті рук.
Пальчики живуть в сім’ї,
це помічники мої.

Варіант 2.
Цю вправу можна попередити невеличким оповіданням про те, яку назву має кожний палець: великий, вказівний, середній, безіменний та мізинець.
Вихідна позиція.
Усі п’ять пальців витягнуті та розведені в боки – пальчики “посварилися”. Потім усі пальці притиснуті один до одного – “помирилися”. Чергувати ці дві позиції, супроводжуючи словами:
Посварились, – та одразу
Помирилися і разом!

----------

fatinija (24.07.2016), Rita03 (26.04.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018)

----------


## E-lena

Девченки. Зашла на сайт наших русских коллег, нашла там интересную пальчиковую гимнастику. Перевела и предлагаю вам использовать. на занятиях.


Скільки знаєш ти дощів? - поочередно все пальцы «здороваются» с большим;
Порахуй і проплещи - хлопки в ладоши;
Дощ із вітром - гне дерева,- качание рук над головой;
Дощ з веселкою у небі, - «пружинка» ногами, руки «рисуют» над головой радугу;
Дощик курячий, дрібненький - руки «домиком» над головой;
Дощик з сонечком тепленьким, - поднять руки вверх;
Ще буває дощик з градом, - чуть присесть и «побарабанить» кулачками по коленям;
Дождик з тихим листопадом…- плавные движения рук сверху вниз, присесть, слегка коснувшись пола.


На заключение музыки дети красиво и плавно кружатся вокруг себя и замирают в красивой позе (это мы, словно осенние волшебники, «рисовали» красивую картину)))

https://yadi.sk/d/ZFwfINM9cPz9f

Дощик тут - «щелк» пальцами правой руки;
Дощик там, – «щелк» пальцами левой руки;
Що ж ти крапаєш на мам? - погрозить пальцем правой руки (правую руку поставить на левую «полочкой»);
Що ж ти крапаєш на тат- погрозить пальцем правой руки (правую руку поставить на левую «полочкой»);
Краще крапай на малят! – жест руками к себе – «зазываем» дождик;	
Таткам – показать ладошками на пап;
брудно! - – поднятыми ладошками покачать перед собой, такой жест «фу, как неприятно!»
Мамам ( долонями на мам – сиро! - скрестить руки на плечах, плечи приподнять, мимика лица – брр! Как сыро))))
Діткам - раскинуть руки над головой;
Весело й красиво! – похлопать над головой в ладоши.

----------

--Ксения-- (14.07.2017), Alina Bila (10.08.2020), europe (31.08.2017), fatinija (24.07.2016), gali (27.06.2018), Lapsik 061 (26.09.2016), nastiabar (26.03.2018), Natalia08 (15.07.2017), Rita03 (26.04.2017), Zhanochka14 (19.08.2019), Бароблюшок (12.04.2018), Венерочка (05.08.2016), Ніка (10.08.2016)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Хороший материал "Пальчиковая гимнастика"  https://yadi.sk/i/VUKv_nyIsVE9B

----------

ivano (07.08.2016), nastiabar (26.03.2018), Sofuschka (06.08.2016), Валя Муза (07.08.2016), Ирма 77 (06.08.2016), Ладога (15.06.2016), Осянечка (29.08.2016), Танічка (15.01.2017)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Матеріали з інтернету .Дякую творцям .


*Зробила перклад на українську мову. Рухи дивіться в друкованому матеріалі - пост 33*
*
ПАЛЬЧИКОВІ ІГРИ НА ТЕМУ «ОСІНЬ»*

ГОРОБИНОВІ БУСИ

Буси горобинові 
Сяють на сонці 
Гілка від вітру
Стука в віконце.
Кетяги бережно
Ми познімаєм,
Ниточку в голку
Вправно всиляєм
Ягідку до ягідки
Нанизувати буду,
Друзям дарунок
Подарувати не забуду

ДОЩИК

Дощик, дощик, поливай,
Буде з хлібом увесь край:
Будуть коржики, ватрушки,
Бублик, пиріжки, пампушки

В ЛІС ПО ЯГОДИ

Один, два, три, чотири, п’ять
Підем в лісі погулять:
Заготовимо малину,
І смачну-смачну ожину,
І чорницю і калину,
За чорницею, калиною
Знайдем кущ із горобиною
Місце в кошику скінчиться –
Можна буде й пригоститься

ЗА ГРИБАМИ, ЗА ГОРІХАМИ

Поїдемо, поїдемо
За грибами, за горішками,
По купинах, по ямках,
І рівними доріжками

----------

Elen2 (05.08.2016), fatinija (22.08.2016), ivano (05.08.2016), Lapsik 061 (09.05.2018), laratet (05.08.2016), mamylia (25.09.2018), muzik (08.08.2016), na4a (10.08.2016), nastiabar (26.03.2018), Natalia08 (15.07.2017), Olga Beliaeva (05.08.2016), Rita03 (26.04.2017), Sofuschka (06.08.2016), Svetulka 48 (06.08.2016), Венерочка (05.08.2016), ИннаНичога (08.08.2016), Лильчик (29.01.2017), Ніка (10.08.2016), нинчик (05.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (08.08.2016)

----------


## berryX

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (05.04.2018), DELON 5 (30.07.2017), diak (21.01.2017), dzvinochok (02.07.2017), fatinija (22.08.2017), Irinnka (11.01.2019), ivano (11.01.2017), Janna156 (11.01.2017), laratet (11.01.2017), mria67mria67 (09.10.2020), muzik (17.01.2017), nataleo (05.02.2021), Note (11.01.2017), Rita03 (26.04.2017), Stashynj (11.01.2017), t.chernetskaia (12.06.2017), Валя Муза (11.01.2017), зірка (17.01.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (11.01.2017), катя 98 (11.01.2017), Лильчик (29.01.2017), Ніка (11.01.2017), натела (29.01.2017), Нина28М (08.07.2019), ОЙКОВ (11.01.2017), Олег Лекарь (11.01.2017), Пономарёва Александра (01.05.2018), Танічка (15.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (05.04.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пальчикова "*Сонечко*"
Прилетіло сонечко, на мою долонечку
Крильця червоненькі, цяточки чорненькі
По всіх пальчиках ходило,
А з мізинчика злетіла
_(нотки додаю)_

----------

alla.kalinichenko (23.07.2017), Dzvino4ok3 (12.01.2021)

----------


## dzvinochok

Хлоп, хлоп, хлоп, хлоп
Це в нас ротик, щічки, лоб
10 пальчиків маленьких (згинаємо і розгинаємо пальчики в кулачках)
Дві долонечки маленькі ( потираємо долоньки)
Ноженята туп-туп
Це сіднички, пузик, пуп_ (слово "пуп" пропищати як мишеня)_
_Показ рухів за текстом_

----------

--Ксения-- (05.04.2018), DELON 5 (30.07.2017), europe (31.08.2017), Olia Medvedeva (07.11.2018), Венерочка (25.08.2017), Наташа5374 (26.08.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пальчиковий театр ( картинки)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

berryX (19.07.2017), dididi (10.07.2019), diez73 (23.08.2017), moderm (28.11.2021), muzik (24.10.2018), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Note (26.03.2018), nyusha0365 (12.04.2018), Olia Medvedeva (01.09.2017), Калинка Малинка1 (18.06.2020), лядова (22.04.2020), Ніка (21.07.2017), Олег Лекарь (27.08.2017), Світланочка (23.08.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

Мій вклад в пальчикові вправи.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Nnk/bJBfEeTEc
ссилка на "Пальчикові вправи"

----------

--Ксения-- (22.07.2017), DELON 5 (30.07.2017), laratet (22.07.2017), muzik (24.10.2018), na4a (23.08.2017), nastiabar (26.03.2018), Yuliya11 (09.05.2019), Елена Желновацкая (29.08.2019), лядова (01.05.2018), Олег Лекарь (27.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (30.07.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Пальчикова сім'я, пісня на укр мові*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (23.08.2017), avdeev2000 (22.08.2017), dididi (10.07.2019), diez73 (23.08.2017), laratet (24.08.2017), lolu66 (22.08.2017), na4a (23.08.2017), nastiabar (26.03.2018), Nata S (23.08.2017), nyusha0365 (12.04.2018), oksana888 (23.08.2017), Olga Beliaeva (27.10.2018), Olia Medvedeva (01.09.2017), zironjka6791 (24.08.2017), Венерочка (25.08.2017), Дивинская Мила (23.08.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.08.2017), катя 98 (23.08.2017), лядова (22.04.2020), мира (29.08.2020), Наталія а (22.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (27.08.2017), Світланочка (23.08.2017), Танічка (30.08.2017), Херсон-75 (23.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (22.08.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

ПАЛЬЧИКОВІ ВПРАВИ
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B1v9/zcnzMum2h

----------

nastiabar (26.03.2018), Елена Желновацкая (29.08.2019), ИннаНичога (26.03.2018), лядова (01.05.2018)

----------


## Танічка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ИннаНичога (26.03.2018)

----------


## Танічка

Ось ще відео. Для починаючих педагогів.

----------

Ksenka (26.01.2018), ИннаНичога (26.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пальчикові вправа українською мовою

----------

fatinija (24.10.2018), ИннаНичога (26.03.2018), Нина28М (08.07.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Музично-пальчикова вправа "Дощик накрапає" mp3


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (05.04.2018), Danon (10.08.2018), fatinija (24.10.2018), Irinnka (11.01.2019), ivano (04.04.2018), Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019), muzik (24.10.2018), nataleo (05.02.2021), nyusha0365 (12.04.2018), oksana888 (05.04.2018), Olga Beliaeva (04.04.2018), Zhanochka14 (21.03.2021), Елена Желновацкая (29.08.2019), ИннаНичога (03.04.2018), Калинка Малинка1 (18.06.2020), квіточка (24.10.2018), лядова (22.04.2020), Махник (24.10.2018), мира (29.08.2020), Нина28М (08.07.2019), Оlga@ (25.10.2018), Олег Лекарь (24.01.2019), Пономарёва Александра (03.04.2018), Світланочка (03.04.2018), Танічка (04.04.2018), ЮЛилиана (08.08.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Пальчикова "*Сонечко*"
> Прилетіло сонечко, на мою долонечку
> Крильця червоненькі, цяточки чорненькі
> По всіх пальчиках ходило,
> А з мізинчика злетіла
> _(нотки додаю)_




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019), Оленка ххх (09.08.2018)

----------


## Махник

> Музично-пальчикова вправа "Дощик накрапає" mp3
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


А можно увидеть вашу игру,я наверное еще мало наговорила,что не вижу ее

----------


## dzvinochok

> А можно увидеть вашу игру,я наверное еще мало наговорила,что не вижу ее


http://dropmefiles.com.ua/file?sourc...20494819534731

----------


## Махник

> http://dropmefiles.com.ua/file?sourc...20494819534731


У меня не открывается,а можно вас попросить на почту скинуть....kostureva2626@gmail.com спасибо большое)))

----------


## dzvinochok

> У меня не открывается,а можно вас попросить на почту скинуть....kostureva2626@gmail.com спасибо большое)))


Скинула

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

> Ось ще відео. Для починаючих педагогів.


А вот еще хорошая "Дощик" Не знаю может уже выставляли  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxQG-O-qXas

----------

Музрукоff (29.04.2020)

----------

